# Best place for road biking in Colorado?



## tellico climber

I am planning a 2 week vacation to the Colorado rockies next year. I have never been west of the Mississippi before and always wanted to visit the Colorado rockies. While there I would like to do some fairly extensive road cycling but I cant decide on what area to go. I am used to riding mountains with climbs of 2000 to 4000 ft on a regular basis but am not used to riding at elevations above 5000ft ( the mountains in East Tennessee max out at 6600ft elevation). I would also like to be near some areas that are beautiful with things for my wife and kids to enjoy while I am not cycling. I love climbing but am not sure how much I will enjoy sucking wind at 11000 ft due to lack of elevation aclimation. Are there any areas that have great scenery and riding that have ride options that stay around maybe 6000 to 8000ft elevation ranges. I thought maybe the elevation may not bother me as bad at those elevations. I dont mind climbing,just would like to keep it at an elevation that would make it enjoyable.


----------



## Birddog

Don't let the elevations scare you, just go and ride. You'll either acclimate or you won't, but chances are you WILL since you are an athlete. It often takes three days or so to get used to the so-called thin air. Actually, after your second night of sleep (the first won't be very good) you'll improve. Summit Co would be a good place to start, lots of stuff (shopping) for the family and plenty of bike trails and passes to climb.

Birddog


----------



## Bulldozer

I would suggest Summit County while echoing the sentiments of the previous poster. Summit County will have the greatest amount of things for the family to do while you're out riding. Don't let the elevation scare you that much. While it will be hard, it won't be impossible.

If you're hell bent on finding low altitude riding with scenery, I would look around the Steamboat Springs or Winter Park areas. However, the family choices will be much more limited.


----------



## theBreeze

Driving or flying out?

If you don't mind something a bit more out of the way, choose Durango. If you are flying into Denver it will take another day of driving to get there; but if you've got the time and the inclination it is more than worth it. Or spend a day or two around Denver; go to a ball game, take the kids to the Aquarium, or Natural History Museum, Ellitch Gardens ammusement park. You can tool around on the extensive bike paths as you acclimate.

From Durango you can do flat (or flattER) rides, west and south, moderate climbing rides east, then tackle the big climbs to the north as your week goes on. For the family there is lots of hiking, river rafting, Mesa Verde National Monument and the Durango-Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad. The wife and kids can ride the train to Silverton, you can leave earlier and meet them in Silverton, then ride the train back with them.


----------



## Mootsie

*Aspen*

Home to classic flats and awesome climbs. Castle Creek road to Ashcroft, Maroon Creek to the Maroon Bells and McClain Flats Road to Basalt/Carbondale/Glenwood Springs are all "must do" routes. The climb up Independence Pass from town or down the Hwy 82 frontage roads and up to Redstone and McClure Pass are just classic Rocky Mountain rides. All the rides start in town so you can leave the family to enjoy all the other attractions in Aspen and in summer in Aspen to not to be missed. I live in Denver, but Aspen has the best collection of routes in my opinion.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Mootsie said:


> Home to classic flats and awesome climbs. Castle Creek road to Ashcroft, Maroon Creek to the Maroon Bells and McClain Flats Road to Basalt/Carbondale/Glenwood Springs are all "must do" routes. The climb up Independence Pass from town or down the Hwy 82 frontage roads and up to Redstone and McClure Pass are just classic Rocky Mountain rides. All the rides start in town so you can leave the family to enjoy all the other attractions in Aspen and in summer in Aspen to not to be missed. I live in Denver, but Aspen has the best collection of routes in my opinion.


Wish I'd taken a pic while I was there...too funny. 

*SIGNS OF SNARKINESS:* Are Aspenites different from Front Rangers? You be the judge. 
The yellow triangle sign at the entrance to Glamour Gulch used to read: "Icy conditions may exist." But someone's handiwork changed it to "Pricey conditions may exist."


----------



## SkiRacer55

*Anywhere...*

...you can't lose. Strongly consider the Front Range, as in Boulder. Then you can hook up with the Tuesday/Thursday ride...


----------



## PDex

Durango/Purgatory, Summit County, Steamboat Springs, Aspen/Snowmass - if I had to pick one, well, I couldn't - it would be between Durango and Steamboat. 

Durango - nice town, good restaurants, close to Mesa Verde, Durango-Silverton Railway, Vallecito Reservoir, Purgatory has an Alpine Slide for the kids, lift rides, horseback riding, hiking, etc.

Good rides to Cortez, Silverton, Ignacio, 

Steamboat - little more western flavor, Steamboat Lake, Strawberry Park hot springs, Hot Springs and pool in-town, lift rides, Moots factory, Flat Tops Wilderness area, tubing in the Yampa, alpine slide, horseback riding

Good Rides down to Yampa, over Rabbit Ears Pass, and Stagecoach Reservoir


----------



## John Nelson

You said "next year", but that covers a lot of ground. Recommendations for "next July" would be a lot different than recommendations for "next February". When next year?

My advice: let the family decide where they would best like to vacation first. I guarantee you that you'll find great riding in the same place, wherever that is.


----------



## tellico climber

My trip would be next June or July. You guys have all given me some good advise that I will use while researching. I want to climb, because I love climbing and descending. I think I will spend a few days at around 6 to 8 thousand feet before riding areas that go upwards of 10 to 11 thousand feet. I am going to fly which will give me about 12 full non-travel days to enjoy Colorado. How are most of the roads that go thru the mountains in regards to traffic? Are they like freeway traffic or backroad mountain roads with light to moderate traffic? I am thinking of staying a few days in possibly 3 different areas for variety. Once again, thank for you help


----------



## tellico climber

Mootsie said:


> Home to classic flats and awesome climbs. Castle Creek road to Ashcroft, Maroon Creek to the Maroon Bells and McClain Flats Road to Basalt/Carbondale/Glenwood Springs are all "must do" routes. The climb up Independence Pass from town or down the Hwy 82 frontage roads and up to Redstone and McClure Pass are just classic Rocky Mountain rides. All the rides start in town so you can leave the family to enjoy all the other attractions in Aspen and in summer in Aspen to not to be missed. I live in Denver, but Aspen has the best collection of routes in my opinion.


Aspen is definately on the short list of places I am interested in. Is there enough to see and do nearby as in shopping for the family,possibly whitewater rafting,hiking?. What I would like to do is start riding at daybreak for a few hours,then spend the rest of the day with my wife and kids exploring the area. It seems this might be an area that meet this criteria.


----------



## PDex

The road conditions are as variable as the things to do and see. For example, Hwy 550 out of Durango can get very busy with trucks and campers - early morning is best. Hwy 40 out of Steamboat has traffic but very nice wide shoulders. Early mornings are always better for riding. Whitewater rafting can be highly variable as well - Good rafting *usually* ends at the end of June although there are some opportunities into July. If you stay in Aspen, go over Independence Pass to the Arkansas Valley for whitewater opportunities. 

Have fun and good luck


----------



## JayTee

Leadville. Cheap lodging, spectacular scenery and outdoor opportunity, an anti-tourist asthetic in a tourism-friendly area. You can ride Summit County, the Copper Triangle, Independence Pass, Turquoise Lake, the highest paved bike path in the US, etc. etc. I love Leadville.


----------



## Mootsie

tellico climber said:


> Aspen is definately on the short list of places I am interested in. Is there enough to see and do nearby as in shopping for the family,possibly whitewater rafting,hiking?. What I would like to do is start riding at daybreak for a few hours,then spend the rest of the day with my wife and kids exploring the area. It seems this might be an area that meet this criteria.


The shopping in Aspen varies from off the charts pricey to fun little inexpensive shops.There's enough shopping to keep you busy for a day or so. 

There are hiking trails that start basically at the edge of town that take you up to old gold mines, drive a little up Independence Pass for some really interesting stuff (including a ghost town) or catch the shuttle to Maroon Bells for pee in your pants scenery/trails. Pick up a guide book or stop at Ute Mountaineering http://www.utemountaineer.com/ right in town for tons of trail info. Aspen also has great food. Imagine worldclass food and you can wear shorts. 

For whitewater you may have to go down valley to Glenwood Springs where the Colorado River flows. Its about 45 minutes and depending on the time of year could be great or could be crappy. If you make it to Glenwood, another must ride is the bike path through Glenwood Canyon. I thinks its about 25 miles (maybe more, maybe less) round trip, but it truly is a one of a kind ride. Hit the hotsprings afterward for a relaxing soak. 

Other nearby, interesting towns are Basalt, Snowmass, Carbondale and Redstone. Though all are smaller than Aspen.

Aspen in Summer is not nearly as glitzy as it is in ski season. It just has this great small town feel, but you may happen to bump into Jack N, Cher, Kevin K or one of the host of others that have houses there. 

My recommendation for a great restaurant is actually in Carbondale. Its called 689, call ahead or sit at the bar. Its great. 

As you can tell I like Aspen and that doesn't take anything away for the other towns in Colorado, though I think Steamboat is over hyped and has a small, boring downtown if you ask me. So there's my (more than) two cents worth. Hope you have fun in Colorado.


----------

